# meterse en camisa de once varas



## Masood

Me he perdido de verdad - que significa esto ?:
<<Eso es meterse en camisa de once varas>>

Significa algo como "to be punished"?..."to be put in a shirt of eleven sticks?"
Siento no tener ningún contexto.


----------



## Alundra

Mira esto Masood:

http://www.arcom.net/belca/del_dicho/meterse%20en%20camisa%20de%20once%20varas.htm

A ver si te aclara algo.

Alundra.


----------



## Alido

Good morning Masood!
"meterse en camisa de once varas" means to get into very big troubles when it´s not really necessary.
Hope it helps!
Regards.


----------



## Masood

Alido said:
			
		

> Good morning Masood!
> "meterse en camisa de once varas" means to get into very big troubles when it´s not really necessary.
> Hope it helps!
> Regards.


OK - it means_ "to bite off more than one can chew". _ Entendido.
*...very apt for your wedding menu!!!*


----------



## Alundra

Masood said:
			
		

> OK - it means_ "to bite off more than one can chew". _


 
Nop, Masood.

El que mucho abarca, poco aprieta, es otro refrán.

Ó al menos eso creo.

El que mucho abarca, poco aprieta: Quien emprende muchas cosas a un tiempo, generalmente no desempeña ninguna bien.

Who take on very much things at the same time, he don't makes it well none of them generally.

Do you want another link about this? 

Uff.. correct me, please  

Alundra.


----------



## Masood

Alundra said:
			
		

> Nop, Masood.
> 
> El que mucho abarca, poco aprieta, es otro refrán.
> 
> Ó al menos eso creo.
> 
> El que mucho abarca, poco aprieta: Quien emprende muchas cosas a un tiempo, generalmente no desempeña ninguna bien.
> 
> Who take on very much things at the same time, he don't makes it well none of them generally.
> 
> Do you want another link about this?
> 
> Uff.. correct me, please
> 
> Alundra.


Hi Alundra - the link you sent me said it meant 'to bite off more than one can chew'. Maybe the link information was incorrect.


----------



## Alundra

Masood said:
			
		

> Hi Alundra - the link you sent me said it meant 'to bite off more than one can chew'. Maybe the link information was incorrect.


 
Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

I'm a foolish, sorry.

Look, when I looked my dictionary, "to bite off more than one can chew" means "quien mucho abarca poco aprieta", I don't realized when I put the link.

Well, then, what is for you "quién mucho abarca poco aprieta"??? It's the same think¿?

I made a mess. Buaaaaaaa...  
Correct me, please.
Alundra.


----------



## Magg

Masood said:
			
		

> Hi Alundra - the link you sent me said it meant 'to bite off more than one can chew'. Maybe the link information was incorrect.



Hi Masood,

That is actually the translation dictionaries give for "meterse en camisas de once varas".
It is similar to "to poke one´s nose into something".

Does it help?

M.


----------



## Alundra

Magg said:
			
		

> Hi Masood,
> 
> That is actually the translation dictionaries give for "meterse en camisas de once varas".
> It is similar to "to poke one´s nose into something".
> 
> Does it help?
> 
> M.


 
Entonces, eso que quiere decir, ¿En inglés utilizan la misma frase para los dos refranes? Esto me pasa por meterme en camisa de once varas, jeejje  

Alundra.


----------



## lizy

"Get oneself into a mess" (that's what my Oxford says). 
The modern equivalent of "meterse en camisa de once varas" would be "complicarse la vida". Maybe this helps. It means that someone makes thing needlessly complicated or that they embark themselves on something that exceeds their capacity.
In my opinion, it's not exactly "meterse o inmiscuirse en los asuntos de otra persona". But...


----------



## toboto

lizy said:
			
		

> "Get oneself into a mess" (that's what my Oxford says).
> The modern equivalent of "meterse en camisa de once varas" would be "complicarse la vida". Maybe this helps. It means that someone makes thing needlessly complicated or that they embark themselves on something that exceeds their capacity.
> In my opinion, it's not exactly "meterse o inmiscuirse en los asuntos de otra persona". But...


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Lizzy, significa complicarse la vida o ponerse a hacer una tarea para la que no se está preparado o no se cuenta con los medios suficientes. En este sentido es equivalente a "to bite off more than one can chew".


----------



## Alundra

Bueno, yo sigo sin aclararme del todo.

Vamos a ver, 

Meterse en camisa de once varas ="to bite off more than one can chew":
La expresión meterse en camisa de once varas se aplica para advertir sobre la inconveniencia de complicarse innecesariamente la vida.

Y según mi diccionario: "to bite off more than one can chew" = el que mucho abarca poco aprieta:
Quien emprende muchas cosas a un tiempo, generalmente no desempeña ninguna bien.

¿Está mi diccionario equivocado???? ¿Qué expresión usarían en inglés para el refrán "El que mucho abarca poco aprieta? ¿Alguien me lo podría explicar?? 
Gracias, es que ya me comí la cabeza con las dos expresiones, y me gustaría tenerlo algo más claro.

Alundra.


----------



## Masood

Alundra said:
			
		

> Nop, Masood.
> 
> El que mucho abarca, poco aprieta, es otro refrán.
> 
> Ó al menos eso creo.
> 
> El que mucho abarca, poco aprieta: Quien emprende muchas cosas a un tiempo, generalmente no desempeña ninguna bien.
> 
> Who take on very much things at the same time, he don't makes it well none of them generally.
> 
> Do you want another link about this?
> 
> Uff.. correct me, please
> 
> Alundra.


Your corrections, Alundra:

Whoever takes on too many things at the same time, doesn't generally make a good job of any of them.


----------



## Alundra

Masood said:
			
		

> Your corrections, Alundra:
> 
> Whoever takes on too many things at the same time, doesn't generally make a good job of any of them.


 
Muchas gracias.
Alundra.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Masood said:
			
		

> Me he perdido de verdad - que significa esto ?:
> <<Eso es meterse en camisa de once varas>>
> 
> Significa algo como "to be punished"?..."to be put in a shirt of eleven sticks?"
> Siento no tener ningún contexto.



Masood, espero que no te moleste que señale un par de cosas sobre puntuación, sabes que lo hago con buena intención:

-Al escribir en español, tratad de evitar las comillas francesas (<< >>), lo correcto es utilizar "".
-No olvidéis poner el signo ¿ al principio de las frases interrogativas, y ¡ al principio de las exclamativas. Soy consciente de que los teclados anglosajones dificultan su utilización, sólo pensé que sería bueno recordarlo para todo el mundo.

Gracias y saludos cordiales.


----------



## Masood

No me molesta nada, LadyB. En cuanto a los <<>>, los escribí exactamente como los vi. 
La falta del ¿ fue como resultado de mi pereza. Por algúna razón, no puedo escribir n~ en el foro. Cuando lo haga, la 'ventana'/pantalla se desaparece.

Masood.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Te entiendo perfectamente. Cuando vivía en Londres y quería escribir a familia y amigos desde los ordenadores de la universidad, tenía que ir explicando a todo el mundo: "Perdona que no ponga interrogaciones ni exclamaciones iniciales, y que no escriba la n de Espana, es que no conozco la conbinación de ALT + nº necesaria". No es que hiciera falta, pero me dolía en el pundonor no poder ponerlas.

Tú no te preocupes, tu español es soberbio de todas formas.

Saludos.


----------



## MACAMI055

Tratare De Ayudar,ya Que Estos Dichos O Refranes Son Utilizados En Mi Pais(venezuela):
1-el Que Mucho Abarca,poco Aprieta: El Que Muchas Cosas Quiere (hacer) Al Final Logra Hacer Pocas O Ninguna
2-meterse En Camisa De Once Varas:te Estas Metiendo En Algo Que Ni Tienes Idea Si Podras Manejar,o Que Te Llevara A Muchos Lios.


----------



## nanel

Para mí no se parecen en nada los 2 refranes. Yo diría que:

1.- El que mucho abarca poco aprieta = to bite off more than one can chew
2.- Meterse en camisa de once baras: complicarse con cosas innecesarias, por ejemplo asumiendo responsabilidades que no tenías por qué asumir.


----------



## riglos

Hi people! I'd like to know an English equivalent expression or idiom for this phrase:

El dicho *meterse en camisa de once varas* es una expresión que señala la poca conveniencia de complicarse la vida innecesariamente.

This saying makes reference to the inconvenience of unnecessarily complicating things.

E.g.: a man is giving a conference and starts speaking about diffucult things he can't explain properly. The man standing next to him, advises him: "Don't ....." (no te metas en camisa de once varas)

I've seen it translated as "to bite off more than one can chew" but that doesn't seem to be exactly what I'm looking for. IMO, this phrase would be translatedf as "quien mucho abarca, poco aprieta", which is not quite the same thing.

Any suggestions?

Thanks a lot!

Mara.


----------



## machinehead

Perhaps ... "To tie oneself in knots" ... "To trip on one's own feet"

Or (a bit off-color, not for polite discussion) ... "To get one's tits in a wringer"


----------



## jinti

Don't get yourself in over your head?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Mara,
I don't know a precise English equivalent, but here are some possibilities.

to go looking for trouble

to create needless complications

to get embroiled in a lot of nonsense


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Riglos.

El libro "2001 modismos españoles e ingleses" (Barrons Educational Series) indica:

meterse en camisa de once varas = *to get into trouble*
_no quería meterme en canisa de once varas = I didn't want to get into trouble_

También coincido con Jinti...
meterse en camisa de once varas = to get yourself in over your head (en el sentido de 'meterse en aguas profundas', algo con lo que nos estamos capacitados para lidiar, que es justo lo que comunica el refrán "meterse en camisa de once varas")

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Luis Acosta

Hola, compañeros.

The word "varas" is the key to understanding this idiom. Besides meaning rod or long stick, it can also refer to a measurement. That is, the length of a rod (which in certain parts of Spain was "between 768 and 912 mm", according to the DRAE, or between 30 and 35 inches per rod). One could translate this literally, "to get into a shirt of eleven rod-lengths." It means to get into a situation beyond one's ability. One could also say idiomatically, "I've put on shoes two sizes too big." The use of "biting off more than one can chew" is OK, but the metaphor comes from a different direction. Shoes and shirts are both items of wear and the phrase becomes easier to explain this way.

Hope this is helpful.

Peace.

---Luis


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

Masood said:
			
		

> Me he perdido de verdad - que significa esto ?:
> <<Eso es meterse en camisa de once varas>>
> 
> Significa algo como "to be punished"?..."to be put in a shirt of eleven sticks?"
> Siento no tener ningún contexto.


*to get into trouble knowing that you can't get out of them*


----------



## Sabeith

I know one common expression used is the acronym K.I.S.S. which stands for" keep it simple stupid" its often used as a rule or guide by engineers and programmers.


----------



## JB

First, a link.  My apologies if someone already posted it.
Click here., como el forero Acosta.  (Since we don't know for sure by username who is Mr., Mrs., Miss, Sr., Sra. o Srta.  I think we should invent a new title.  Fro. (Forero).

Second, I think part of the confusion is that the phrases discussed are not exactly the same, but in certain contexts mean about the same thing.  If I try to run for President of the U.S., estoy metiéndome en camisa de once varas, y al mismo tiempo abarcando mucho (porque el candidato tiene que enfrentar a montón de problemas).  

I can also think of "to stick your neck out" that I think _might_ equate to _meterse en camisa de once varas _in certain cases.  I am not sure, but certainly in English:
*To bite off more than you can chew*
*To stick your nose in where it doesn't belong*
and
*To stick your neck out*
can all apply.

Part of the problem, too, is that we are not looking at exact equivalents of scientific terms from one language to another.  _Pulmones_ son _lungs_, punto.  But trying to come up with exact equivalents for idiomatic expressions, while sometimes fun (I love "harina de otro costal" = "horse of a different color") can also be an exercise in futility.  Sólo mi opinión, por supuesto.


----------



## zumac

Hi all,

I realize that I'm coming in quite late to this post, but I just saw it today when doing a Google on the expression "metiéndose en una camisa de once varas".

I'm an American of parents from Spain, now living in Mexico City. I have heard this expression all my life. Everyone who speaks Spanish knows what it implies, but cannot actually tell you the original meaning.

My interpretation of this, translated into English, is as follows:
* Getting into deep trouble
* Getting into hot water
* Getting in over your head
* Getting into deep Bandini
* Getting into a sticky wicket
* Getting into a situation that is difficult to get out of

Regards.


----------



## ruru2006

MACAMI055 said:


> Tratare De Ayudar,ya Que Estos Dichos O Refranes Son Utilizados En Mi Pais(venezuela):
> 1-el Que Mucho Abarca,poco Aprieta: El Que Muchas Cosas Quiere (hacer) Al Final Logra Hacer Pocas O Ninguna
> 2-meterse En Camisa De Once Varas:te Estas Metiendo En Algo Que Ni Tienes Idea Si Podras Manejar,o Que Te Llevara A Muchos Lios.





o sea:  to bite more than one can chew


----------



## zumac

A similar expression, perhaps not as strong, is:
"Buscándole tres pies al gato"

Regards.


----------



## zumac

machinehead said:


> ......
> Or (a bit off-color, not for polite discussion) ... "To get one's tits in a wringer"


Great! That has to be the expression that best fits the intent of "meterse en camisa de once varas." Thanks.

Regards.


----------



## Pablito Clavo un Clavito

There are two other threads about this expression, but I feel that they do not provide the right solution. What this phrase originally means in a literal sense is "to wear a shirt with eleven stripes." The metaphor refers to the fact that inmates at the prison have to use such shirts. In that sense "meterse en camisa de once varas" is to commit an action that could lead you to trouble. It does not necessarily imply doing more than one can handle, but doing something that is too complicated or too risky and might have unwanted consequences. Is there any equivalent in English?


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

Pablito Clavo un Clavito said:


> There are two other threads about this expression, but I feel that they do not provide the right solution. What this phrase originally means in a literal sense is "to wear a shirt with eleven stripes." The metaphor refers to the fact that inmates at the prison have to use such shirts. In that sense "meterse en camisa de once varas" is to commit an action that could lead you to trouble. It does not necessarily imply doing more than one can handle, but doing something that is too complicated or too risky and might have unwanted consequences. Is there any equivalent in English?


 
Siempre he pensado (corríjanme si me equivoco) que la expresión tiene su origen en lo difícil que sería maniobrar usando una camisa de 11 varas (1 vara= 80 cm)... No sé porqué me acuerdo de Pulgarcito...
AA


----------



## Sandragoras

Esto dice la Wikipedia!

El dicho meterse en camisa de once varas es una expresión que señala la poca conveniencia de complicarse la vida innecesariamente.

Su origen se sitúa en la Edad Media, en las ceremonia de adopción de un niño. El padre debía meter al niño por la manga de una camisa grande hecha para la ocasión. Luego lo sacaba por la cabeza o el cuello de la prenda y el padre le daba un fuerte beso en la frente como prueba de la aceptación de la paternidad. En algunas regiones de Europa la ceremonia continúa vigente pero con la madre, con objeto de simular el parto.

El dicho refleja una exageración en las dimensiones de la camisa, la cual no podía medir once varas, que vendrían a ser unos nueve metros.


----------



## Maqroll303

I would use "to get in over your head." This means to beome involved in something more complicated than you can handle.


----------



## kidika

No se si alguien lo ha dicho ya, creo que no, pero creo que si decimos lo que quiere decir la expresión quedará más fácil de recordar. I mean, la vara era una medida antigua de longitud (no sé a cuanto equivalía, pero como una vara es un palo, más o menos, os hacéis una idea...El google seguro que tien que decir algo alrespecto) y todos sabemos lo que es una camisa.
Es decir que una camisa de 11 varas debía ser enorme, y por tanto, si te metes en ella te queda muuuuy grande, te viene muy grande. Creo que Lizy ya lo ha expresado muy bien, es meterse a hacer algo que te viene grande, es decir que excede tus capacidades y por tanto te va a crear problemas que no vas a poder resolver.

Me he liado un poco en la explicación, ejemmm...pero espero que ayude por lo menos a visualizar el dicho y se recuerde mejor.
Saludos


----------



## aprendiendo1

Alguien me podria explicar esta frase?   Es un modismo tal vez?

Gracias


----------



## Aserolf

Es un dicho. Haz clic en este enlace y encontrarás una mejor explicación:
*"Meterse en camisa de once varas"*
Saludos


----------



## vicdark

Yes! it is an idiomatic expression meaning to "be/get in big trouble". Like "to be knee-deep in manure"


----------



## fenixpollo

Moderator note: Four (4) threads with the exact same question were combined. Please search the forum before opening a new thread.  Thank you.


----------



## Botitas36

Veo que este hilo es bastante viejo-- dos años ya-- pero me choca que nadie haya escrito que "quien mucho abarca poco aprieta" también se puede traducir así: _Jack of all trades, master of none_ 

"Jack of all trades, master of none" tiene un matiz distinto a el de "bite off more than you can chew..." El segundo me parece más bien empleado cuando se refiere a una situación específica en que uno se mete en un lío, y el primero cuando se trata de alguien que en general hace muchas cosas más o menos bien, pero es no maestro de ninguna de ellas. 

Espero que os haya servido de algo


----------



## splurge

Y qué os parece “to go down the rabbit hole” como traducción para esta expresión a los nativos?


----------



## Ferrol

Según la r.a.e.
meterse alguien en camisa de once varas

1. loc. verb. coloq. Inmiscuirse en lo que no le incumbe o no le importa.
Un poco libremente
You'd better mind your own business


----------



## fenixpollo

splurge said:


> Y qué os parece “to go down the rabbit hole” como traducción para esta expresión a los nativos?


No me parece una buena equivalencia. Lo de "rabbit hole" se refiere a la novela de Alicia en el país de las maravillas, y significa entrar en un asunto confuso, y mucho más complicado que las habilidades de uno para resolverlo.


----------



## Aviador

En el foro de _Solo español_ hubo hace años una discusión en la que se comentaba respecto de la expresión _meterse en camisa de once varas_. Lo que en ese hilo se dice puede ser útil en esta discusión: _No te metas en lo que no te incumbe_.
Es interesante que la opinión de la mayoría de los compañeros en ese hilo, y la mía también, es que el significado de esta expresión para nosotros disiente del dado por la RAE en su diccionario.


----------



## Mr.Dent

How about, "open up a Pandora's box"?


----------



## e-hime

fenixpollo said:


> No me parece una buena equivalencia. Lo de "rabbit hole" se refiere a la novela de Alicia en el país de las maravillas, y significa entrar en un asunto confuso, y mucho más complicado que las habilidades de uno para resolverlo.


Pues yo creo que sí sería una traducción / adaptación aceptable.

He encontrado de casualidad esta entrada del blog del diccionario Cambridge: Fools rush in: proverbs in English (1) Se suele decir sólo la primera parte de la expresión, omitiendo con "puntos suspensivos" el resto. 

Well, *fools rush in...*



> The idea is that it is silly to become involved in a situation that you do not understand or are not equipped to deal with, and that a wiser person would hold back.


Esto es lo que entiendo yo por _meterse en camisa de once varas, _con la connotación en la expresión inglesa de que lo haría alguien _con pocas luces; _ otra con _dos dedos de frente_ se lo pensaría o lo evitaría directamente.


----------

